# Detailed Symptoms BFP at 10DPO **** With PICS



## Mrs.JI

Just a little update

10DPO got a very very very faint line on FRER but on IC it was dark. So i bought some clear digitals and FRER yesterday. Pictures attached for 11 DPO.

Detailed symptoms:

I got a positive OPK on sunday and the the following day I felt sharp pains for 2 minutes and started sweating.. I guess I ovulated then looking back as temp would have increased.

I didnt have any real symptoms until 10 DPO and everything was in my head I guess. Hormones changes, LH surges etc will cause you to have symptoms.

On DPO 7 The worst lower backache mainly towards right... I thought emm.. Then this continued on 8DPO and just disappeared arouund 5pm. I thought how strange? 

DPO 9 started feeling slight dizzy and appetitie took a U-turn. Previously was always hungry and now didnt want to eat anything

DPO 10 First time my boobs hurt and tingled slightly. Uterus feels bloated, nausea and i didnt want to eat anything at lunch

DPO 11 today I am soooo very dizzy. Keep thinking im going to faint. Boobs tingle and slight sore. Uterus feels full...

Thankyou everyone for your help and support. Me and DH are over the moon. Im more relieved than happy to be honest with you. I think this site has helped me so much and I wish everyone all the best. I really do


So What did I do this month? Well its my first month TTC

Preseed, evening Primrose oil until ovulation, multivits, gym 5 times a week (i have been going for over 4 years).. but around 7 DPO stopped.

Ate very healthy 5 a day

DH on selenium and zinc

1.5 litres of water a day

Enjoyed bedding and not getting stressed. From when AF finished to 1 day after ovulation. I ovulate quite early CD12 Taking it easy

Elevating legs after bedding for 20 mins and not getting up at all

Most of all, I would not have achieved this without praying to God and without Gods will....


All the best and hope my comments helped.

Soooo dizzy now its unreal.
 



Attached Files:







yes1.png
File size: 84.6 KB
Views: 64









yes2.png
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 29









yes3.png
File size: 64.1 KB
Views: 36









yes4.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 23


----------



## liverpoolbaby

Mrs.JI said:


> Just a little update
> 
> 10DPO got a very very very faint line on FRER but on IC it was dark. So i bought some clear digitals and FRER yesterday. Pictures attached for 11 DPO.
> 
> Detailed symptoms:
> 
> I got a positive OPK on sunday and the the following day I felt sharp pains for 2 minutes and started sweating.. I guess I ovulated then looking back as temp would have increased.
> 
> I didnt have any real symptoms until 10 DPO and everything was in my head I guess. Hormones changes, LH surges etc will cause you to have symptoms.
> 
> On DPO 7 The worst lower backache mainly towards right... I thought emm.. Then this continued on 8DPO and just disappeared arouund 5pm. I thought how strange?
> 
> DPO 9 started feeling slight dizzy and appetitie took a U-turn. Previously was always hungry and now didnt want to eat anything
> 
> DPO 10 First time my boobs hurt and tingled slightly. Uterus feels bloated, nausea and i didnt want to eat anything at lunch
> 
> DPO 11 today I am soooo very dizzy. Keep thinking im going to faint. Boobs tingle and slight sore. Uterus feels full...
> 
> Thankyou everyone for your help and support. Me and DH are over the moon. Im more relieved than happy to be honest with you. I think this site has helped me so much and I wish everyone all the best. I really do
> 
> 
> So What did I do this month? Well its my first month TTC
> 
> Preseed, evening Primrose oil until ovulation, multivits, gym 5 times a day (i have been going for over 4 years).. but around 7 DPO stopped.
> 
> Ate very healthy 5 a day
> 
> DH on selenium and zinc
> 
> 1.5 litres of water a day
> 
> Enjoyed bedding and not getting stressed. From when AF finished to 1 day after ovulation. I ovulate quite early CD12 Taking it easy
> 
> Elevating legs after bedding for 20 mins and not getting up at all
> 
> Most of all, I would not have achieved this without praying to God and without Gods will....
> 
> 
> All the best and hope my comments helped.
> 
> Soooo dizzy now its unreal.

Big massive Congratulations :flower:
Im 8dpo today.. waiting patiently to test..x


----------



## Mrs.JI

all the best Liverpoolbaby and good luck hunx


----------



## LilMissCheer

Congratulations :happydance: ...

...you go to the gym five times a DAY???????????????:saywhat::shock:


----------



## mmlovepink

congrats hun! thanks for the details of your symptoms! x


----------



## Mrs.JI

Sorry I mean I go to the gym 5 times a week LOL... Getting carried away Thanks for all Congrats... All the bestxxx


----------



## citymouse

Mrs.JI said:


> Sorry I mean I go to the gym 5 times a week LOL... Getting carried away Thanks for all Congrats... All the bestxxx

LOL, overachiever! 

Any reason why you stopped at 7 dpo? 

Big congrats on your BFP! Happy & healthy 9 months to you! :happydance:


----------



## greeneyes0279

Congrats!


----------



## v2007

Congrats.

:bfp:

V xxx


----------



## odd_socks

*congrats*


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!!! :baby:


----------



## future_numan

That is wonderful..Congradulations:hugs:


----------



## SKAV

Congrats , have a h&h 9months :happydance:


----------



## ann89

congrats!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Thank you for the details and congratulations. :thumbup:


----------



## CuddleBunny

Congratulations! Sooo exciting! Wishing you a h&h 9 months! :happydance::happydance: Thank you for sharing your symptoms!


----------



## Mrs.JI

Wish everyone all the best. I still am shocked and dont feel it has happened.... xxx Fx for all


----------



## littlecharli

Massive congrats and all the best!!


----------



## StarrySkies

Congratulations :)
x


----------



## sarbear4266

Congrats! I am 10 dpo took a test and it was a BFN :( I know everyone is different though :) I noticed you used pre seed this cycle. DH and I also used it. Hoping it helps :) I do have a question though...sorry a little TMI, but every time I got up about 30 min after DTD, a lot of it came out! It never happened when we didn't use it. Did that happen to you?


----------



## PandaLuv31

Congratulations & thanks for sharing your tips! Hoping you have a H & H 9 and God bless! :baby:


----------



## abracadabra

Yay for your BFP :happydance:


----------

